# New guy here!



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

My daily commute is 56mi one way, which is why I wanted to go the ctd route


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome!

I think the price is inline for the car. I bought a 2014 earlier this year for $17k OTD with 22k miles. 

You'll enjoy it but be prepared for check engine lights and a dealer that'll work with you on servicing these.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome. I just recently bought a CPO 2014 diesel, with 18k. For reference, I paid 15.7k OTD, but it took a couple days. I really like the car. I love the diesel driving experience, and the mileage has been just outstanding.

Member CruzeDan has been helpful pulling up service and repair records for a few of us. Hoping he'll come along....

You should have a lot of remaining factory warranty for powertrain because that transfers to subsequent owners, but I'm not sure how the B2B works as a second owner. For the factory CPO cars, GM gives a 12/12k for B2B.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Price seems very good, my second, used 2015 was about that with 45k! Get a scan of the car, especially look for miles since last TC ( trouble code ) clear. Also get a car fax, or ask for complete service history. It is critical that the car was serviced properly and with the proper dexos 2 oil. Emissions issues are the biggest possible issue, and the proper oil and fuel is important to that, and an unexplained recently cleared codes would be something you'd use as a red flag. Obviously I'm a fan of the Diesel, since I have 2 of them!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll probably have to wait until I go look at it to see a scan of it, however I did pull a carfax report and autotrader check. the carfax shows one owner owned from 12/26/15-9/11/16. Then listed 9/11/16 as for sale dealer inventory. 

The bad part is I don't see any service other than the pre-delivery inspection which I assume is checking for fuel and fluids then seeing if it goes vroom haha. 

so maybe they just reset the counters and didn't complete service?

If that were the case I'd definitely argue for a slight price reduction and service, but missing that one service this early on wouldn't cause significant harm would it? especially if I made sure they completed one before leaving the dealership?

also, they say they offer some limited lifetime warranty at no cost, ive never heard of a dealer ballsy enough to give one of those out that was legit. makes me wonder haha


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Do you have a link to the ad? Is it being sold at a Chevy dealer? As for the records, an absence of a record doesn't mean it wasn't serviced, just that there's no record, which apparently does happen. My car was had an oil and filter change prior to going up for sale (per the service order that came with the car). Yet that service is not recorded on Carfax. 
Still, while not optimal, 11,000 miles on a single oil change probably isn't a major deal. Member diesel, as I recall, had his oil sampled regularly by Blackstone, and in so doing, concluded that a 13,000 mile interval was about max safe range. Seems safe, I suppose. He's pushing 190k on his.


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I could probably drum up the link for you, give me a bit and I'll PM it to you.

Yes it is a GM/Buick dealership.

that's what I was thinking, however you get free service when you buy new, I just didn't know why someone would not take that haha. oh well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> Do you have a link to the ad? Is it being sold at a Chevy dealer? As for the records, an absence of a record doesn't mean it wasn't serviced, just that there's no record, which apparently does happen. My car was had an oil and filter change prior to going up for sale (per the service order that came with the car). Yet that service is not recorded on Carfax.
> Still, while not optimal, 11,000 miles on a single oil change probably isn't a major deal. Member diesel, as I recall, had his oil sampled regularly by Blackstone, and in so doing, concluded that a 13,000 mile interval was about max safe range. Seems safe, I suppose. He's pushing 190k on his.


I don't think 11000 miles on factory fill anyone would advise. That's a blend oil.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Seems like this car should be a CPO car...with that mileage, model year, and coming from a GM dealer. If it's NOT a CPO car, I would want to know why.

IndyDiesel- I agree that it's not advisable, just that it's probably not the end of the world.


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree beaurrr, 

I started looking around their website and noticed they didn't have a single CPO car in their inventory. could it be possible they didn't go through the procedure to be allowed to certify cars as CPO?

I'm not sure on the requirements to be able to certify a vehicle as CPO but I imagine there is some sort of training and qualification process


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Serialpyro said:


> I agree beaurrr,
> 
> I started looking around their website and noticed they didn't have a single CPO car in their inventory. could it be possible they didn't go through the procedure to be allowed to certify cars as CPO?
> 
> I'm not sure on the requirements to be able to certify a vehicle as CPO but I imagine there is some sort of training and qualification process


I'm not super-familiar with the CPO program, but I do know that the car manufacturers get a cut of the profit on CPOs (which are advertised on the GM CPO website in addition to the dealer's advertising). Thus, a dealership might be able to keep more of the profit by _not _participating, which might explain why your dealer has no CPO cars at all. But, that is me speculating.
What's the name of the dealership?


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I sent you a link to them


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

That car looks tip-top. It has the navigation option and foglights.

The only thing I saw on that Autocheck was a thing about a lien, like maybe it was repossessed or something. Hard to tell.

That is priced the same as mine was, which had 18k miles but is a 2014. $15.8 OTD is what it came to. 
Nice color and interior. I wish mine was black inside.


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I love the looks of it and the navigation is a huge plus for me.

You know beaurrr I think you may be right, I don't know why I never thought about it being a repo. 

that would explain the short ownership by the original purchaser, when I go look at it ill get a scanner on it and if there isn't anything that pops up id feel comfortable in saying that may be what happened here. 

original owner defaults on payments, bank takes the car and auctions it during the VW "scandal" and it doesn't bring much because of the scare with diesels right now so this dealer gets it for a steal. 

hmm sounds plausible

of course it could just be a huge pile lol.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

If you do end up purchasing make sure you change the oil and filter right away. Also if you've never owned a diesel vehicle with a particulate filter you may want to read about DPF regeneration, and DEF (diesel exhaust fluid).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the dealer probably paid $13,500 for the car. Anything on top of that would be profit. It might be worth a little more with the nav, but options are usually lost on the wholesale market. I would not worry at all if the oil wasn't changed in 11K miles. Won't hurt a thing. I have been running 15K oil changes, and it still doesn't use a measurable amount of oil in between changes. When I was doing the oil analysis, it started to get dicey around 17K miles on full synthetic. 11K on blend will be perfectly fine. it would be worse if the oil was changed at 6K with the wrong oil.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

ok fellas I appreciate all the advice and all of your opinions on this car but it looks like the dealership sold it without notifying me like they said they would, it completely disappeared off of the online inventory.

no big deal that's their business selling cars and all haha. I found another prospective car that I would like your input on, its a 2014 with 21736mi on it. this one has more documented services, lower price(like it should being older with more miles), navigation, back up camera, and sunroof. 

they want 14.9k for this one, however I did notice at 21000 the carfax states the cat was changed. not sure why they would do that, possible issues with the corrosion on the bottom side of the car mentioned in diesels common issues and fixes post?

Please learn me some knowledge and wisdom guys and gals and let me know if you think this one would be worth even looking at.

here is the link: Cars for Sale: Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze in Diesel, Eufaula OK: 74432 Details - Sedan - Autotrader


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It looks pretty good from the Carfax, low mileage, appears to have had regular service. Same cautions, get a scan, and look for miles since last code clear.. since it is at a dealership, get the full detailed service history, details, not the very summarized Carfax type report. Find out why the cat was replaced. My first car had a bad DPF in the first week, replaced under warranty and has been fine ever since.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

#confused. Did you already buy the 15 or are you still in the market? ( looking?). Price wise, they are all in the 13-18 range that I pulled up.


----------



## Serialpyro (Oct 23, 2016)

I apologize if there is some confusion, it would appear as though the dealership sold it before I could get down there to inspect it so I'm still in the market and I'm.looking at this 2014 now


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Serialpyro said:


> I apologize if there is some confusion, it would appear as though the dealership sold it before I could get down there to inspect it so I'm still in the market and I'm.looking at this 2014 now


Replied to your PM on this. The car is seriously overpriced and the Carfax shows suspect service history. I would walk on this one.


----------

